# 10 Roads You Have to Drive Before You Die!



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

sonysnob said:


> What is the best road to drive in Australia then?


Imo the Gunbarrel Highway :cheers:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunbarrel_Highway


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Gunbarrel looks like a very interesting drive.


----------



## Langeveldt (Jan 29, 2009)

Route 62 between Cape Town and the Eastern Cape in South Africa.

All the tourists drive the N2 (Garden Route), but running in parallel slightly inland is a gem that I think is an even better drive. And no trucks or cops 




























I've been lucky enough to call it my drive to work on a couple of occasions


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

sonysnob said:


> What is the best road to drive in Australia then?


The other roads that people mention as being the 'best in Australia' include the Captain Cook Highway between Cairns and Port Douglas, the Alpine Way (through the Australian Alps) and the Lady Wakehurst Drive/Lawrence Hargrave Drive between Sydney and Wollongong.


----------



## alexandru.vladescu (Aug 5, 2013)

Transfagarasan, Romania

















Transalpina, Romania


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

The passes in Carpathian mountains are the most beautiful in Europe! :master:


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Usually you would include Norways Fv63 on such a list:


Trollstigen Sommer 2007 by apunktf, on Flickr


View from Dalsnibba to Geiranger by kjelle392, on Flickr


Untitled by Kistrand, on Flickr


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I recommend this road, if you're already dying. 









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bolivia_Yunga_Road.jpg


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Verso said:


> I recommend this road, if you're already dying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was around 5-10 years ago, now the road was upgraded to modern standards and it's no longer the most dangerous in the world.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Ingenioren said:


> Usually you would include Norways Fv63 on such a list:


Most countries with mountains have similar roads so a list will largely depend on what the author is most familiar with.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

italystf said:


> This was around 5-10 years ago, now the road was upgraded to modern standards and it's no longer the most dangerous in the world.


A part of it still exists.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^Is that the one in Bolivia that was on Top Gear?*

Actually a lot of these have been on Top Gear....



*As a great man on this forum once said, "I could look it up, but I can't be bothered."


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

It's the famous Yungas road.


----------



## Babysitter (Jul 12, 2011)

All those endless mountain passes are of course very picturesque but driving them all one after another won't give you lots of new emotions and experience. The list is incomplete without the Road of Bones. 












Spoiler




























http://globalrider.blogspot.com/


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Babysitter said:


>


Death proof.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^Where is that?


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Penn's Woods said:


> Where is that?


Road Yakutsk - Magadan, eastern Siberia.
Probably the river in the pic #1 can be crossed only in winter when it's frozen.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It looks safer to cross through the river rather than on that 'bridge'.


----------



## darko06 (Nov 20, 2009)

California 1 Scenic highway between San Luis Obispo and Monterrey,CA aka Big Sur:
























Certainly the most beautiful road on the world!


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Indian Himalaya


----------

